
Yes, Brotli can compress faster than gzip - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/nginx-brotli?u
======
nailer
Author here. This is an updated version of our Brotli guide based on some
feedback from Reddit:

\- Added specific Brotli compression settings for dynamic vs static content

\- Added RHEL/CentOS packages alongside the existing Ubuntu ones

\- Clarified that results shown are for minified JS, yaay.

\- Added caniuse link now Edge Brotli support is final

Plus a tighter focus on the things that people commonly get wrong about
Brotli.

